
Scientists harness bacteria to create 'living' liquid crystals - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-scientists-harness-bacteria-liquid-crystals.html
======
cellular
I started experimenting with bio-digital lifeforms to see what behaviours will
emerge. I am making videos with my results:
[https://youtu.be/I6bHpJ2GV0Y](https://youtu.be/I6bHpJ2GV0Y)

~~~
Bootwizard
I'm confused, is this actually controlling parameters in some physical system
or is it merely a simulation of biological life?

------
ryanmercer
Can anyone think of any potential applications for this? Wouldn't the benefits
be limited to the life of the bacteria (which presumably would be pretty
short)?

